# Eggs Chirping? Explain This?



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you ever boiled an Egg and heard the Egg produce a chirping noise? My mom did and I have no idea why. The Eggs haven't been opened yet but I'm assuming there isn't actually a bird in there. How could there be? But do you hear the chirping?

(please excuse my whining in the video lol. I didn't want to elongate the suffering of the bird [if there was one in there])


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't really hear it, but my speakers are crap. If it's really chirping that's pretty strange. Did you just buy the chicken egg at a grocery store? 
The eggs that are sold in stores are supposed to be unfertilized. Chickens will lay eggs even if they've had no contact with roosters and those eggs will never have baby chicks in them.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

open it and see.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

air escaping through pores in the shell. I've had that happen before too.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my god. When you picked it up, it seriously sounded like a bird.. o.o


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Haha this video is adorable. Yeah, I heard the sound(I think meeps is right though).


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This is one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen.

"Aw, stupid... commercialism". 

I'm in tears.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

kiirby said:


> This is one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen.
> 
> "Aw, stupid... commercialism".
> 
> I'm in tears.


:clap hehe same!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh god. I would have flipped out. I would have taken those eggs out of the water as fast as possible and did my best to nurse them back to health. And when they didn't hatch after several months (because I'm to stupid to realize they aren't fertilized), I would have assumed it was because I murdered the unborn chicks. Completely grief-stricken and guilt-ridden, I would have had a formal egg funeral...and then I would be known as THAT person.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Oh god. I would have flipped out. I would have taken those eggs out of the water as fast as possible and did my best to nurse them back to health. And when they didn't hatch after several months (because I'm to stupid to realize they aren't fertilized), I would have assumed it was because I murdered the unborn chicks. Completely grief-stricken and guilt-ridden, I would have had a *formal egg funeral*...and then I would be known as THAT person.


Serial killer alert.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Serial killer alert.


You aren't invited. Please don't make an appearance at the wake either.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> You aren't invited. Please don't make an appearance at the wake either.


Well I'm going to come anyway, drunk as sin to the point where I have to be escorted out as I shout obscenities and unpleasant things about your mother.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well I'm going to come anyway, drunk as sin to the point where I have to be escorted out as I shout obscenities and unpleasant things about your mother.


Damn you! This is a time and place for grieving over the deaths of young Rafael and Maria! Have some respect for the dead! :cry


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

There is air inside of the egg and when you boil it, the expansion causes the heat to escape out of the shell through the pores. If you buy eggs from the grocery store, they should be unfertilized, so you're safe. If you don't, you could always hold them up to a lamp to see if there's anything unique inside. I love the concern you have over the possible chicks, though. <3


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

HAHA is this serious? Yea i'm sure a cold refrigerator is the perfect environment for an egg (unfertilized at that) to mature into a baby chick. muahaha. sorry i don't mean to sound like a jerk.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Awkward..............very awkward.....:sus


----------

